# WBF Poster Of The Year 2013.



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, we didn´t do this this year, right ? If it was done already, delete this thread, please....

I put there (poll is coming) the most *active* guys, okay ? There are *other posters* out there that* are great*, *but* they are *not too active,* they post once in a while in* WBF*, so they are outside the poll.....
I can put only 10 in the poll though, so if you want to vote to someone outside the poll, say it here. It is not only about sheer knowledge of boxing, it is also about *participation and effort into builting a better and more complete forum.* You know what I mean, my friends from the first world ?
I favored guys who created important threads, engaged in discussions here often, and etc, quite well......

My vote goes for @Sweethome_Bama, dude put a good effort since we all arrived here with the* RBRs*, doing almost all of the relevant ones. Paid his avatar bet with me :smile and ate his crow in the Maidana vs Broner fight without any bullshit. And also, gives his honest opinion, even though they are a bit controversial at times haha. You may say his scorecards are bad, but all the bad ones were on esb, so they doesn´t count :yep (Broner vs Paulie was too wide but not awful tbh).

Poll coming, wait a second...._I´m feeling I´m forgetting a few guys, so sorry for that I can´t remember everyone right now......so mention the poster in the thread._


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@Hands of Iron


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> @Hands of Iron


Vote for H there bball, you are in the poll too, though :smile


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

have the other forums done this too ?...like historical ?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> ...


If you had posted more on WBF, dougie, you would be there, I reckon. Remember, we talking only about the WBF section.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

seen that after i posted....wbf bit...apologies so


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama, may has controversial opinions but can always back up his own words.
His scorecards are legendary.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bump


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Some great posters up there. I really enjoy a lot of their stuff. But nobody dies technical breakdowns like Bogo.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Going with Bogo.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

My vote goes for sexy sergio. He contributes more than any other poster and the nicknames he comes up with are a highlight of this forum. No ****(e)


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Plenty of time for all of them. I enjoy reading their stuff when I get a chance. Always enlightening.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That is a fucking elite list right there and we have other mentionables like @tommygun711 , @Theron @MadcapMaxie and @The Undefeated Gaul @dyna @Sweethome_Bama @CHEF and a host of others . This forum, has P4P the best boxing content on the net easily.

My picks were fucking atrocious this year though.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> That is a fucking elite list right there and we have other mentionables like @tommygun711 , @Theron @MadcapMaxie and @The Undefeated Gaul and a host of others . This forum, has P4P the best boxing content on the net easily.
> 
> My picks were fucking atrocious this year though.


Yup, @Hatesrats deserves to be mentioned too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Chatty had it in the bag until he shat the bed with the most knowledgeable poster comp aka Super 6 2013- '16


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Yup, @Hatesrats deserves to be mentioned too.


Pretty much anyone posting in my Roy Jones thread should get a mention as we saw so many elite names and matches. Sad that @Bladerunner got the boot


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Also, @Pimp C, @Sister Sledge, @thehook13


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Good shouts. Man the influx from the old house did this place wonders @FelixTrinidad and @Leftsmash of course :smoke


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I vote @Luf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@FloydPatterson / @JeffJoiner

Everyone is valuable here really.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Luf said:


> I vote @Luf


You are one of those that should be around more.....everyone would appreciate your posts, I´m sure.:nod


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@Gunner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the nomination, we have a solid group here sometimes the trolls crowd the area but for the most part everything is pretty solid.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Vic said:


> You are one of those that should be around more.....everyone would appreciate your posts, I´m sure.:nod


man I'll try to be more active.

Post mainly in historic and lounge these days though.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Luf said:


> man I'll try to be more active.
> 
> Post mainly in historic and lounge these days though.


Forget the lounge, here is where things are fun.:deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for adding me as an option on the poll @Vic

I don't expect to get many votes but it's appreciated


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

voted @Hands of Iron

he's the dude.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah my real vote is @Chacal despite him calling me a spaz, the kid has swag and I love him from the smash and brag days :good


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm tired of him giving surnames, but Leon did a pretty job of keeping the forum active. He also knows his boxing.

:cheers


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brownies said:


> I'm tired of him giving surnames, but Leon did a pretty job of keeping the forum active. He also knows his boxing.
> 
> :cheers


You are on that list that should post more, always great posts from you. I told you about this place btw, no ?


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

@Luf knowledge and insight is quality across all parts of the forum.
@Bogotazo for the technical aspect and analysis he brings.
@FelixTrinidad always makes me think trolling or not.
@Teeto should post more in WBF, talents are wasted in the lounge.
@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) is a guy I quite often disagree with opinion wise but he basically keeps WBF going at times with his threads and producing a pretty good ratio of good/bad threads.

You're all good. I've posted at ESB about twice since I joined here, CHB is the better product because of the posters.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Some of the Cuban dudes deserve a mention also.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Brownies said:


> I'm tired of him giving surnames, but Leon did a pretty job of keeping the forum active. He also knows his boxing.
> 
> :cheers


You should be up there too, like @Vic said if you posted more. I liked your posts the most in the Most Knowledgeable Poster Competition the most.

Plus you got a Columbo avatar so you're good in my books.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> @Luf knowledge and insight is quality across all parts of the forum.
> 
> @Bogotazo for the technical aspect and analysis he brings.
> 
> ...


Thanks man :good

I'm going to post more here now for sure


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i voted for myself :-(

but on the real, it's between @bballchump11 and @Hands of Iron


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@~Cellzki~, I see that I spelled your username wrongly, sorry about this:smile.  @KO KING95, IIRC you also helped with a few RBRs ? This is a pretty good thing in my book :deal


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> @Luf knowledge and insight is quality across all parts of the forum.
> 
> @Bogotazo for the technical aspect and analysis he brings.
> 
> ...


cheers man. My knowledge is minuscule compared to others though.

Guys like @Flea Man @Duo @scribbs @janitor them guys have knowledge across the boards.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Teeto said:


> Thanks man :good
> 
> I'm going to post more here now for sure


Quality.

That boxing knowlede competition that was going on earlier in the year brought out some of the best posters who are usually otherwise pretty quiet on the boxing parts of the forum.

That thread should be revived.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

@Bogotazo gets a shout out


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Luf said:


> cheers man. My knowledge is minuscule compared to others though.
> 
> Guys like @Flea Man @Duo @scribbs @janitor them guys have knowledge across the boards.


Yup, of course, these 4 guys you mentioned are part of top 10 p4p, regarding boxing. But mostly on the historical. I saw my brother Flea posting a few times in the last weeks around here though, I have faith that he will be active this year on current boxing :smile... I know Janitor likes Wlad and the modern HWs btw, should post here more about HW scene.
Duo has been great, probably my favorite in the historical forum.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Vic said:


> You are on that list that should post more, always great posts from you. I told you about this place btw, no ?


We're expecting our first baby in a few months, so I don't have that much free time right now. I don't post much but I look what's going on once in a while. Yeah, you recommended the site to me and I thank you for that, because I would probably be stuck at ESB instead... :yep


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogo is winning it, so far....expected, he was one of the favorites. 
I´m rooting for Bama though.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brownies said:


> We're expecting our first baby in a few months, so I don't have that much free time right now. I don't post much but I look what's going on once in a while. Yeah, you recommended the site to me and I thank you for that, because I would probably be stuck at ESB instead... :yep


Congrats, mate. I have no idea how it is to have a baby, but I imagine that it must be a pretty great thing.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks man, I'll try to post more. The classic section could particularly use more activity.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@jorodz is someone that follows the current boxing and still, doesn´t post too much here. :deal


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> Quality.
> 
> That boxing knowlede competition that was going on earlier in the year brought out some of the best posters who are usually otherwise pretty quiet on the boxing parts of the forum.
> 
> That thread should be revived.


yeah, that competition was great but at the same time it was heavy going to compete in! I'll never get those hours back which I spent typing all that stuff up!


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Bama


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Teeto said:


> yeah, that competition was great but at the same time it was heavy going to compete in! I'll never get those hours back which I spent typing all that stuff up!


Nice competition who ended up winning?

I know Bogo seemed to take the results extremely personal, to the point of crying to me about me voting for you.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nice competition who ended up winning?


It was never finished...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> yeah, that competition was great but at the same time it was heavy going to compete in!* I'll never get those hours back which I spent typing all that stuff up*!


:verysad


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Teeto said:


> yeah, that competition was great but at the same time it was heavy going to compete in! I'll never get those hours back which I spent typing all that stuff up!


:lol:

Aye you and Bogo went all in in the first round.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

@SJS20 doesn't seem to post too much anymore, but he was always one of the best posters on ESB and whenever he does start a thread here I know it'll be of good quality & ill check for it
@Bogotazo I don't think anything needs to be said, has a real passion for the sport and is one of the few people (like the above) who is able to carry out discussions on here on a technical and tactical level not just very well, but in an objective manner and leaving his feelings aside, it's incredibly tiresome trying to genuinely talk boxing here when people are more interested in voicing their opinion of a fighters personality, not an analysis of his actual ability
@Teeto posted so much in the Lounge I just assumed he was a lifelong loungerat, but I was pleased to see him posting a lot more in the WBF recently and he always brought some well considered posts to the forum
@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) keeps the place running at times, good technical knowledge and is bold (and usually accurate) with his predictions

There's a lot of people who don't post regularly so can't really be considered, also it's too fucking long to do as there's a list of about 20 guys who are sporadic in their activity but always very good contributors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Gunner said:


> @Teeto posted so much in the Lounge I just assumed he was a lifelong loungerat, but I was pleased to see him posting a lot more in the WBF recently and he always brought some well considered posts to the forum


Back in the day teeto was a "Classic poster", knew everything and could talk about every fighter from the past, I only posted in the Classic forum in those days too and knew him from there, if he wants to talk about boxing, he will add a lot to the forum, 100%. This seem to happen with many, after a while some guys become bored with boxing I guess and only post in the lounge :conf


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gunner said:


> @SJS20 doesn't seem to post too much anymore, but he was always one of the best posters on ESB and whenever he does start a thread here I know it'll be of good quality & ill check for it
> @Bogotazo I don't think anything needs to be said, has a real passion for the sport and is one of the few people (like the above) who is able to carry out discussions on here on a technical and tactical level not just very well, but in an objective manner and leaving his feelings aside, it's incredibly tiresome trying to genuinely talk boxing here when people are more interested in voicing their opinion of a fighters personality, not an analysis of his actual ability
> @Teeto posted so much in the Lounge I just assumed he was a lifelong loungerat, but I was pleased to see him posting a lot more in the WBF recently and he always brought some well considered posts to the forum
> @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) keeps the place running at times, good technical knowledge and is bold (and usually accurate) with his predictions
> ...


Thanks.

Most of the ESB posts were whilst I wasn't working much, so I had time. It was something to really throw myself into. Now I work 65 odd hours a week, and train 5 nights for my own Boxing match in June, so finding the time to write an essay is much harder these days.

Appreciate the mention matey.


----------



## CHEF (May 20, 2013)

delete


----------



## CHEF (May 20, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That is a fucking elite list right there and we have other mentionables like @tommygun711 , @Theron @MadcapMaxie and @The Undefeated Gaul @dyna @Sweethome_Bama @CHEF and a host of others . This forum, has P4P the best boxing content on the net easily.
> 
> My picks were fucking atrocious this year though.


Thank you Sir.

Happy New Year to all

Here's to a great 2014 in boxing


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @FloydPatterson / @JeffJoiner
> 
> Everyone is valuable here really.


Ayeeee, your a good lobbyist TT!

and yes, everyone here adds a little of something


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, I'm honored to be included with those other guys! (I am not worthy!)

- but what @turbotime wrote, above. There are so many knowledgable posters here. Better to just vote CHB as the best boxing forum on the internet.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Wow, I'm honored to be included with those other guys! (I am not worthy!)
> 
> - but what @turbotime wrote, above. There are so many knowledgable posters here. Better to just vote CHB as the best boxing forum on the internet.


You are around all the time, posts only in this section about varied boxing subjects (never waste time in the lounge)... plus, this blonde in the middle is in my head.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wel, thanks, Vic. :cheers


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That is a fucking elite list right there and we have other mentionables like @tommygun711 , @Theron @MadcapMaxie and @The Undefeated Gaul @dyna @Sweethome_Bama @CHEF and a host of others . This forum, has P4P the best boxing content on the net easily.
> 
> My picks were fucking atrocious this year though.


Yeah. All quality posters including yourself. Id also mention @heavy_hands & @janitor as well.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I gotta go with @Sweethome_Bama for the stellar RBR effort he has put in.
@Bogotazo for his excellent breakdowns and a job well done keeping the forum junk free.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Yeah. All quality posters including yourself. Id also mention @heavy_hands & @janitor as well.


Never saw heavy hands posting here in the WBF though, only in the historical section.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Never saw heavy hands posting here in the WBF though, only in the historical section.


Yeh but he deserves a mention anyway.

Is there a historical one?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks to @Vic for a mention. I'm not that active in the WBF.

It's hard to choose any one poster, I enjoy reading @Bogotazo posts especially, @Hands of Iron gives a lot of experience and accurate critical views.

There are that many others that provide great critical boxing opinions and keep the interest flowing but my vote will probably goto @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) . The workrate is unmatchable, blokes like that keep forums going. With a relatively small member base compared to other forums, guys like this are the biggest credit to discussion forums. Good stuff


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Yeh but he deserves a mention anyway.


He never posted here, so I don´t think he deserves a mention, tommy.....again, this is only about the WBF forum...



> Is there a historical one?


What you talking about ? You post there all the time too:blood lol....


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Vic said:


> @~Cellzki~, I see that I spelled your username wrongly, sorry about this:smile.
> @KO KING95, IIRC you also helped with a few RBRs ? This is a pretty good thing in my book :deal


Indeed, I'll definitely be a more active user in 2014. :good


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Imma vote for bballchump just because he ain't getting no love. Lots of quality posters on here so it's hard to choose.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Tbh I'd think LEON should win. He makes some of the best threads, links stories before I even hear about them and he knows his boxing. He predicted a fair few upsets that he got right. Also his surnames and nicknames are pretty influential.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @*FloydPatterson* / @*JeffJoiner*
> 
> Everyone is valuable here really.


Thanks bud.

This is is, by far, the best forum I've found.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not on the list so this poll is a joke


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> @*Chatty* had it in the bag until he shat the bed with the most knowledgeable poster comp aka Super 6 2013- '16


:confReal life gotta come first, I did ask for a hand but no one wanted to help.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks @turbotime

Turbo should be considered every year by default imo, his boxing knowledge is awesome. 
----------------------
This is a popularity contest though because the options here include a couple guys who I don't really consider as good posters at all. Sorry for not being so civil in mentioning this :lol: and it doesn't include some unpopular dudes who should be on the list.
@Hands of Iron and @Bogotazo are true complete monsters, if they weren't on this site I'd seriously consider leaving and find a new forum (If you want to get rid of me, you have to get rid of the treasures in this forum guys lol ) @ Leon(e) produces truly great threads. He's always bashed for his threads but they're actually engaging and he does still know what he's talking about, and has given us gifts like (e), Gasnelo-ism, AZZ etc.

MadcapMaxie is a shit poster who I loved taking to school on a regular basis.

I'm really not being a 'butt boy' or a gay and all the other weird shit that has been thrown over by people the past year.. @Dealt_with has been unbelievable this year. To the extent unpopular views were defended in an expert way, a great knowledge coupled with great insight and very good intelligence.

I'm more inclined to talk about than others i.e amateurs, Loma, Rigo(e), certain fighters. I honestly don't have it in me to sit there and write about Floyd Mayweather in depth, nor Shawn Porter etc. and certainly not the cruisers/heavy's unless they're called 'Usyk' or 'Joshua'.

So all that I've mentioned for consideration here deserves to be poster of the year. Chatty did have very good content but I can only remember one sentence ones for some reason.

Orriray would ahve been mentioned if he was around. I remember the dude said once he had a depression and from a few of his posts in the past it sounded a little serious. He hasn't been on this site for months now which is really not Orriray (O59 on CHB). We need to find him guys http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?27672-Where-is-O59&p=860877#post860877


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks @*turbotime*
> 
> Turbo should be considered every year by default imo, his boxing knowledge is awesome.


:deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> :deal


Good to see you're on the list though!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks @turbotime
> 
> Turbo should be considered every year by default imo, his boxing knowledge is awesome.
> ----------------------
> ...


You've literally never taken anyone on this website to school regarding anything. Lacey silenced you. Don't flatter yourself mate.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Shit I am totally flattered for the mentions. Thank you guys.

It's really hard for me to pick just one.
@bballchump11 is one of those guys who sees everything, but is bold enough to pick upsets. I lack confidence in that area.

@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) makes the most specific technical threads, they may seem awkward at times but he knows a pattern when he sees one.

@Hands of Iron has unparalelled passion and uses a very objective analysis when evaluating fighters and eras. A true asset to the forum.

@turbotime and @SJS20 only lack activity. True champs though.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Gillespie? Deserves a mention


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> This forum, has P4P the best boxing content on the net


:yep


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

@Hands of Iron @Bogotazo @The Undefeated Gaul
Easily the most objective and intelligent posters on here.  @turbotime and @bballchump11 are pretty good most of the time as well. @MadcapMaxie is good in that he gets involved and tries to back up what he says, even though he generally talks nonsense and is woefully ignorant on some subjects. @FelixTrinidad is a pretty good troll as well, he's a bit hit and miss but the sheer volume of his work ensures he adds a lot to the forum.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Some excellent names there but it was always going to be between @Hands of Iron and @Bogotazo for me.
Great names but also some terrible omissions there.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That is a fucking elite list right there and we have other mentionables like @tommygun711 , @Theron @MadcapMaxie and @The Undefeated Gaul @dyna @Sweethome_Bama @CHEF and a host of others . This forum, has P4P the best boxing content on the net easily.
> 
> My picks were fucking atrocious this year though.


Sorry but the British forum takes some beating for boxing talk and very little trolling.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

If I had asmany votes as I do mentions, I'd be well in the lead here. Just saying. Good to see HoI get some love though, always thought he'd get unfairly typed as the crazy uncle type by the masses; knowledgable but deranged :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> @*Hands of Iron* @*Bogotazo* @*The Undefeated Gaul*
> Easily the most objective and intelligent posters on here.
> @*turbotime* and @*bballchump11* are pretty good most of the time as well. @*MadcapMaxie* is good in that he gets involved and tries to back up what he says, even though he generally talks nonsense and is woefully ignorant on some subjects.
> @*FelixTrinidad* is a pretty good troll as well, he's a bit hit and miss but the sheer volume of his work ensures he adds a lot to the forum.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If I had asmany votes as I do mentions, I'd be well in the lead here. Just saying. Good to see HoI get some love though, always thought he'd get unfairly typed as the crazy uncle type by the masses; knowledgable but deranged :lol:


It's going to be between him and yourself Bogo,and rightfully so.
As I said though, some glaring omissions there as well.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It's going to be between him and yourself Bogo,and rightfully so.
> As I said though, some glaring omissions there as well.


I'dbe happy enough losing to him. More knowlegeable than me for sure. I'mjust drunk. A naughty Ms. Pity.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Loads of great posters on and off the list. I'm just glad my curiosity got the best of me during the migration. CHB's definitely the best forum I've come across.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


>


:franklin


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'dbe happy enough losing to him. More knowlegeable than me for sure. I'mjust drunk. A naughty Ms. Pity.


Different kind of "knowledgable" Bogo.
When it comes to technical breakdowns, you have it down,when it comes down to facts and figures,Hands could probably find a cure for cancer.

And I forgive you baby.:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :franklin


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> @Hands of Iron @Bogotazo @The Undefeated Gaul
> Easily the most objective and intelligent posters on here.
> @turbotime and @bballchump11 are pretty good most of the time as well. @MadcapMaxie is good in that he gets involved and tries to back up what he says, even though he generally talks nonsense and is woefully ignorant on some subjects.
> @FelixTrinidad is a pretty good troll as well, he's a bit hit and miss but the sheer volume of his work ensures he adds a lot to the forum.


:cheers 
When @FelixTrinidad wasn't around, CHB was missing an element of humour and felt pretty boring at times etc. the guy is the funniest on this site. @bballchump11 Glad Bballandy got a deserved mention, he knows a lot and posts about a whole range of things and I know the guy is the biggest Loma fan secretly. 
--------------------------------------------------------
Considering I'm only allowing myself to post a max of 10 posts a day, I can't afford to get into any wars. I've been transitioning back to my ESB self, but the transition hasn't been without throwing the odd insult here and there and it was enjoyable but even that's getting boring. 
....Consider yourselves a happier lot. 
@tommygun711 I haven't been conversing with all year until recent and he seems a good poster, @Theron is awesome poster. @LittleRed is great on historical and I see his praise of Lomachenko in WBF..are you a part of the Lomatard express like us?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks @Luf

I know fuck all about what's going on in todays scene though.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Man, it has to be the guy who brought us the inside goss on The Boule. Vote for Bama.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck it, if no one else is gonna vote me and leave me the lone Norman then I'll be all egocentric and vote for myself.

TBH I just use the latest thread button so don't even know which forum I'm posting on half the time.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I've not been active on CHB for very long but already I can tell @Hands of Iron is a lad. I've always got time for @PityTheFool too.

And he's probably not the guy to ask about the current Boxing climate, and I don't think he'd mind me saying that, but if you want to know about the history of the sport then have a word with @Flea Man.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nice competition who ended up winning?
> 
> I know Bogo seemed to take the results extremely personal, to the point of crying to me about me voting for you.


You voted for him didn't you Bama?! I remember your post saying something like 'dam this shit was close but I think Bogo edged it the bastard'

Nobody won the comp, it seems to have been abandoned after the first round


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> :verysad


sorry man, I meant that in a nostaligic way, good memories!


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Thanks @Luf
> 
> I know fuck all about what's going on in todays scene though.


tbh I'm more bothered about ufc right now. The best fight the best, everyone knows who the one champ is. It's everything boxing strives to be. Wish a belt would buy out all the others like ufc did.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't post all that much but I am always on here reading through threads. that list has a lot of great posters on they all add something different and unique to the forum but I voted for @Bogotazo because he is one of the best poster on here.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> :lol:
> 
> Aye you and Bogo went all in in the first round.


seriously, I couldn't stop thinking about it while it was ongoing, I was going on holiday with the lads the day after the last post I made. Bogo was busy and hadn't gotten back to me yet, so I just accepted that I would have to make my final contribution to the discussion when I got back home the week after. But then I check the thread mad late that night and he'd made his response, so I couldn't help myself and ended up staying up til 6am typing out my last post. Then I had to be up like 3 hours later or something to go away with the guys. That competition can take over a man's life.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck it, I got three weeks of. I might go back and finish that tournament off.

I need to go to docs first though as I been getting mad migraines for 8 days straight but if I get some headache relief then I prob got enough time to finish it. I'll just need to turn into a footy season where its the 13/14 champion and then next year it'll be 14/15.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I've not been active on CHB for very long but already I can tell @Hands of Iron is a lad. I've always got time for @PityTheFool too.
> 
> And he's probably not the guy to ask about the current Boxing climate, and I don't think he'd mind me saying that, but if you want to know about the history of the sport then have a word with @Flea Man.


Thank you mate.I'm sort of against one person narrowing it down to a number we have to choose from,and my friendship with certain posters makes it difficult to vote,but there are so many decent( and not just on boxing) posters here that I tend to feel the omissions are just TOO glaring.
I don't even like naming names because I know I will forget certain guys and regret it either.
I know who my favourite posters are and I hope I treat them with enough respect to show that a vote means very little to me.Decent guys who can converse well on boxing.
I don't need to have a "best"


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I voted for Sexy Sergio Leon based on quantity.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> It's going to be between him and yourself Bogo,and rightfully so.
> As I said though, some glaring omissions there as well.


Pity, for the record it was a quickly done list, like I said favoring guys who are active on WBF on a regular basis. I know I forgot some great posters though, many of them mentioned already during the thread. You for example, is up there with anyone...



PityTheFool said:


> but there are so many decent( *and not just on boxing*) posters here that I tend to feel the omissions are just TOO glaring.


That´s probably why they are not in the 'list'. Again, this is about the World Boxing Forum, only. Like turbo said though, everybody adds something, I don´t know who are the trolls here, we have what ? 1 or 2 of them ?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Pity, for the record it was a quickly done list, like I said favoring guys who are active on WBF on a regular basis. I know I forgot some great posters though, many of them mentioned already during the thread. You for example, is up there with anyone...
> 
> That´s probably why they are not in the 'list'. Again, this is about the World Boxing Forum, only. Like turbo said though, everybody adds something, I don´t know who are the trolls here, we have what ? 1 or 2 of them ?


Vic,don't take my own preferences as an attack on your thread mate.I've always been against "Favourite Poster" lists because I find so many people on here to be decent guys that I'd worry I'd leave well deserved names off there.
I just think that quantity doesn't always mean quality.
This is only my own personal feelings Vic,and in no way an attempt to discredit your thread.

BTW,I know you guys used to talk as I'm guessing you had Portugese in common,but do you or anyone else know what the drill is with @Bladerunner?
I know he doesn't get on with some people I like but he was always an absolute gent with me and I enjoyed talking to him.
Surely he's not perma-banned?


----------



## Amir's Chin (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello guys I'm new here. I look forward to being this forums next best poster. 
My biggest interests are welterweight and middleweight.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Teeto said:


> seriously, I couldn't stop thinking about it while it was ongoing, I was going on holiday with the lads the day after the last post I made. Bogo was busy and hadn't gotten back to me yet, so I just accepted that I would have to make my final contribution to the discussion when I got back home the week after. But then I check the thread mad late that night and he'd made his response, so I couldn't help myself and ended up staying up til 6am typing out my last post. Then I had to be up like 3 hours later or something to go away with the guys. That competition can take over a man's life.


That's the price you pay if you wanna be the best, ya got eat, sleep and breath it.

And isn't he a lawyer? You had to argue with a guy who makes his bread from arguing. I wouldn't be surprised if he went through the arduous process of becoming a lawyer just as preparation for that very competition. Such was his desire for victory.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I've not been active on CHB for very long but already I can tell @Hands of Iron is a lad. I've always got time for @PityTheFool too.
> 
> And he's probably not the guy to ask about the current Boxing climate, and I don't think he'd mind me saying that, but if you want to know about the history of the sport then have a word with @Flea Man.


Yeah I'm only a decent casual nowadays, though I still follow the top ten of all the weights and the Japanese, Thai and British domestic scenes.

Thanks for the props. There are better than I but I can give a basic synopsis on most fighters/eras if anyone needs any assistance.


----------



## Amir's Chin (Jan 5, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Yeah I'm only a decent casual nowadays, though I still follow the top ten of all the weights and the Japanese, Thai and British domestic scenes.
> 
> Thanks for the props. There are better than I but I can give a basic synopsis on most fighters/eras if anyone needs any assistance.


What do you think of Uchiyama? How good do you think he is, do you favour him over Gamboa and Mikey Garcia?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Yeah I'm only a decent casual nowadays, though I still follow the top ten of all the weights and the Japanese, Thai and British domestic scenes.
> 
> Thanks for the props. There are better than I but I can give a basic synopsis on most fighters/eras if anyone needs any assistance.


No problem breh.

I'm currently watching Chana Porpaoin-Hideyuki Ohashi.

Chana has won most of the rounds so far but only because Ohashi is fighting the exact same way he did against Chang. He's not initiating or using his jab; just sitting in the pocket and hoping to score a KO via a left hook counter. He's getting outworked and outlanded. Interesting fight though.



> What do you think of Uchiyama? How good do you think he is, do you favour him over Gamboa and Mikey Garcia?


I've only seen a couple of fights of Uchiyama and he just seems limited to me. I think both Gamboa and Garcia would knock him out.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> That's the price you pay if you wanna be the best, ya got eat, sleep and breath it.
> 
> And isn't he a lawyer? You had to argue with a guy who makes his bread from arguing. I wouldn't be surprised if he went through the arduous process of becoming a lawyer just as preparation for that very competition. Such was his desire for victory.


:lol: Much respect to my opponent


----------



## Amir's Chin (Jan 5, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> No problem breh.
> 
> I'm currently watching Chana Porpaoin-Hideyuki Ohashi.
> 
> ...


How is his chin?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Amir's Chin said:


> How is his chin?


He's been put down a few times in his career but so far nobody has been able to keep him down for all that long. He can be hurt.


----------



## Amir's Chin (Jan 5, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> He's been put down a few times in his career but so far nobody has been able to keep him down for all that long. He can be hurt.


Ok. My regards and prayers are with his chin. I know how it feels.

Uchiyama has a lot of punching power himself. I have seen one fight of his and I am impressed by his ability to time shots.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> It's going to be between him and yourself Bogo,and rightfully so.
> As I said though, some glaring omissions there as well.





PityTheFool said:


> Vic,don't take my own preferences as an attack on your thread mate.I've always been against "Favourite Poster" lists because I find so many people on here to be decent guys that I'd worry I'd leave well deserved names off there.
> I just think that quantity doesn't always mean quality.
> This is only my own personal feelings Vic,and in no way an attempt to discredit your thread.
> 
> ...


Blade is not permabanned, because I saw his posts and it doesn´t appear "banned", and he is with the avatar there, which means he is not banned. Seems like he took some time off, only...didn´t he say something about traveling for a few time?? I think I remember blade saying something like that.....hopefully he´ll be back this year.


----------



## Amir's Chin (Jan 5, 2014)

Which guy thinks the highest of my durability? They shall be granted POTY 13'


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Teeto said:


> :lol: Much respect to my opponent


Fight Of The Year.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> Fight Of The Year.


:cheers


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

This quality of boxing discussion here really benefited from the collapse of ESB. Seem to have filtered out the majority of the trolls, twats and idiots from over there and left us with a good bunch of posters here.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Luf said:


> tbh I'm more bothered about ufc right now. The best fight the best, everyone knows who the one champ is. It's everything boxing strives to be. Wish a belt would buy out all the others like ufc did.


As far as it doesn´t make you stop to follow current boxing, it´s okay.. you´re right in what you said and etc, but the MMA talent pool is much smaller than boxing, so not sure if you are getting a better product in the end of the day, all things considered.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Vic said:


> As far as it doesn´t make you stop to follow current boxing, it´s okay.. you´re right in what you said and etc, but the MMA talent pool is much smaller than boxing, so not sure if you are getting a better product in the end of the day, all things considered.


I follow boxing I'm just a bit dissilusioned with the lack of clarity. Atleast UFC has that clarity. One champ per division.

Like football, I love football but I get disillusioned with the prima donna behavious in comparison to rugby league.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vic said:


> Panama Al >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Jofre


Horrible avatar.

Change it immediately.

Tyson never lost.

Never!!!:ibutt


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Horrible avatar.
> 
> Change it immediately.
> 
> ...


You know, Lester, I´m a fan of Al Brown tbh :lol: and think that I would be on the fence if Jofre ever faced someone like Al Brown.

Rewatched Buster vs Tyson these days, it always amazes me. Especially because I love to see underestimated guys who are nice people like Buster winning big fights out of nowhere.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> This quality of boxing discussion here really benefited from the collapse of ESB. Seem to have filtered out the majority of the trolls, twats and idiots from over there and left us with a good bunch of posters here.


You're like me though Shaun,if trolling is done in a high quality fashion then it's a welcome distraction.
Nothing beats a thread that makes you laugh out loud.
I wish BitterOldMan would've followed us.That was the last ESB thread that almost had me in pain with laughter.
And the fact that Floyd is so far out on his own means it's difficult even to get quality rivalry threads.
Live,love,laugh.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Luf said:


> I follow boxing I'm just a bit dissilusioned with the lack of clarity. Atleast UFC has that clarity. One champ per division.
> 
> Like football, I love football but I get disillusioned with the prima donna behavious in comparison to rugby league.


Understood. Though you shouldn´t expect to see UFC being more than a business too, luf. I find them biased as fuck regarding some things, but that´s for another thread.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> He never posted here, so I don´t think he deserves a mention, tommy.....again, this is only about the WBF forum...
> 
> What you talking about ? You post there all the time too:blood lol....


Is there a historical "Poster Of The Year" for last year?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Is there a historical "Poster Of The Year" for last year?


Oh, no....I thought you were asking if there was a historical section....


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I like *Cellski*, he seems really laid back and isn't a sore loser like some Broner fans. He's a good poster.

*BBallchump* is a very good poster. I really admire his work and his analyst.

Now do I think there is a bit of bias against Pac from these 2? Of course... but overall they are good/very good posters.
Chill and knowledgeable.

*TurboTime* is one of my favorite posters ever...he could be bias(nothing like me of course) at times but knows his stuff. 
He is good at trolling Klittards back on ESB days.. sadly these days are over because Klittards refuse to come over and continue.. they just all stayed in their holes.
He's a great contributor to any forum he goes on.

*Hands of Iron *is also one of my favorite posters because his ability to become 'knowledgeable' about a fighter within a short span of time if he's interested is staggering.
He uses fancy terms and shit. The ONLY fighter I don't like of his is Rigo because Rigo look like he sucking on a lemon and that freaks me out.
Hands is also one of the few who can probably differentiate between trolling and serious posts.

I like* Chatty and Cable*
I sometimes think Cable=Tezel. Chatty is a great poster and his name is brilliant. I also feel like this list missed out on a bunch of ACTUAL elite level posters in terms of quality and knowledge like:
*The Cobra
Fists of Fury
Lunny*
etc..............

I like Bogo. He's the best Mod I seen. He's basically a rich man's version of IntentionalHeadButt.(Who's a *** living with his Mom in her basement)

*Chacel *is a very good poster. I raged at him because I thought he was someone else.. but oh wells. Someone great like me can't keep track of all the inferior beings anyways tbh..................

*Bama* is my poster of the year.
Not because he's more knowledgeable than Hands.
Not because I like him more than Turbo.
Not because he's better than Bogo.

Bama is my poster of the year because his thread about Will Smith and gay Black people was one of the greatest threads I ever read.
He is literally the Black ****** Buster and it's great. If you read those 'Black ***' threads.. you will notice Bama's subtle genius.

Sexy Leon is a straight up fucking bitch. He's literally a homeless man's version of me.
If he should be on this list.. I should be on it too.
Leon is basically a vastly inferior version of FelixTrinidad/Skittlez in every possible way.
He's a fucking retard with a glass jaw. 
Slugger is 10x the poster he is.

Leon is a fucking retard.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> You're like me though Shaun,if trolling is done in a high quality fashion then it's a welcome distraction.
> Nothing beats a thread that makes you laugh out loud.
> I wish BitterOldMan would've followed us.That was the last ESB thread that almost had me in pain with laughter.
> And the fact that Floyd is so far out on his own means it's difficult even to get quality rivalry threads.
> Live,love,laugh.


Yeah, And to be fair a lot of the good stuff wasn't always trolling. It was just making jokes, or setting other like-minded posters up for jokes. The other lot at ESB didn't get this, and didn't have a sense of humour. All that happened was the other lot couldn't take a joke, got annoyed and then tried their hardest to press people's buttons with racism and the like.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I would have voted for @FelixTrinidad over myself if he had been in the poll.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Orriray would ahve been mentioned if he was around. I remember the dude said once he had a depression and from a few of his posts in the past it sounded a little serious. He hasn't been on this site for months now which is really not Orriray (O59 on CHB). We need to find him guys http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?27672-Where-is-O59&p=860877#post860877


Hope all is well with him, @O59. We are missing you, my friend.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Vic said:


> Understood. Though you shouldn´t expect to see UFC being more than a business too, luf. I find them biased as fuck regarding some things, but that´s for another thread.


yeah but to be the best they must beat the champ. That clarity is something boxing can only dream of.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Yeah, And to be fair a lot of the good stuff wasn't always trolling. It was just making jokes, or setting other like-minded posters up for jokes. The other lot at ESB didn't get this, and didn't have a sense of humour. All that happened was the other lot couldn't take a joke, got annoyed and then tried their hardest to press people's buttons with racism and the like.


I loved your "Could Muhammad Ali ever have beaten Henry Cooper in a true way" thread
:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I like *Cellski*, he seems really laid back and isn't a sore loser like some Broner fans. He's a good poster.
> 
> *BBallchump* is a very good poster. I really admire his work and his analyst.
> 
> ...


It's all good, who did you think i was?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> If I had asmany votes as I do mentions, I'd be well in the lead here. Just saying. Good to see HoI get some love though, always thought he'd get unfairly typed as the crazy uncle type by the masses; knowledgable but deranged :lol:


If we're just going off mentions...


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

dyna said:


> I loved your "Could Muhammad Ali ever have beaten Henry Cooper in a true way" thread
> :lol:


:lol: 
Forgot about that!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Blade is not permabanned, because I saw his posts and it doesn´t appear "banned", and he is with the avatar there, which means he is not banned. Seems like he took some time off, only...didn´t he say something about traveling for a few time?? I think I remember blade saying something like that.....hopefully he´ll be back this year.


That's good to hear.Blade was always cool with me and I'll be glad to see him back.
Thanks for clearing that up mate.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

12-12

tight competition


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the shout outs guys. I'm not too concerned about winning this award since I was awarded poster of the year on esb in 2011 :yep

I'm not surprised it's coming down to @Bogotazo and @Hands of Iron
hands is ace with his explanation of who, what, when, where
Bogo is ace with his explanation of how, why, could

Bogo has also cleaned up this forum very well with his mod work, but the only gripe I have is relentless and ROACH are gone :smile


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

don't know who to root for between bballandy and bogo. I value quantitative shit like technical knowledge above qualitative knowledge such as boxing history. I always got a laugh seeing Bball with Poster of the Year title.

This forum has done a good job for the most part. We talk about boxing much more than we did on esb.



FelixTrinidad said:


> Sexy Leon is a straight up fucking bitch. He's literally a homeless man's version of me.
> If he should be on this list.. I should be on it too.
> Leon is basically a vastly inferior version of FelixTrinidad/Skittlez in every possible way.
> He's a fucking retard with a glass jaw.
> ...


As for you even a girl would get away with calling you bitch to your face. You'd be like no that's my mom's name in response


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

thanks to everyone who voted for me and will vote for me

I saw myself as a troll first. It seems I've come a long way


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Hands of Iron, followed by Bogo and then Leon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> don't know who to root for between bballandy and bogo. I value quantitative shit like technical knowledge above qualitative knowledge such as boxing history. I always got a laugh seeing Bball with Poster of the Year title.
> 
> This forum has done a good job for the most part. We talk about boxing much more than we did on esb.
> 
> As for you even a girl would get away with calling you bitch to your face. You'd be like no that's my mom's name in response


man I haven't told you Happy New Years yet


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

All of these guys are great and all, but none of them have the courage, the huevos to take on The Boule. Except for one, and that's Bama. I don't care if that was in the lounge, fuck that. Y'all laughed when he told you Will Smith was gay. Who's laughing now motherfuckers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> man I haven't told you Happy New Years yet


thanks. good luck to you in your other ventures too. I spent the last two nights working on "my other craft":yep


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> thanks. good luck to you in your other ventures too. I spent the last two nights working on "my other craft":yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> thanks. good luck to you in your other ventures too. I spent the last two nights working on "my other craft":yep


:lol: thanks man and I feel ya. I've been taking a break since Tuesday and Wednesday. I got to make my resolution list soon because this is an important year for me since I'll be a senior. I'll be making that accounting money next year


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

SJS20 said:


>


actually a lot closer to that than you think

A blonde kept trying upsell her asian friends to me, so my response was nada do not, like fuck asian girls. Think she was 23 and moaned about how 18 year old is the drinking age in her city, so she don't like younger guys hitting on her. All she got was a glance from head to toe and "bullshit, you're 25 AT BEST. If I could go back in time trust I would have started well before 18."

verbal rape


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> don't know who to root for between bballandy and bogo. I value quantitative shit like technical knowledge above qualitative knowledge such as boxing history. I always got a laugh seeing Bball with Poster of the Year title.
> 
> This forum has done a good job for the most part. We talk about boxing much more than we did on esb.
> 
> As for you even a girl would get away with calling you bitch to your face. You'd be like no that's my mom's name in response


Yeah I agree, and the more we do this, the more we actually learn. I've noticed the quality of everyones posts increase and increase.

And guys, please, don't get into this. As a unit we're fucking solid.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

@JeffJoiner and @Bogotazo.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

..


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> If we're just going off mentions...


Mentions in HURR


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

always backing up my country first!

Go Turbo :cheers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Badlok said:


> always backing up my country first!
> 
> Go Turbo :cheers


:hammer

So many e-handjobs going on in here. Love it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TBF, I should win just for free'ing @FelixTrinidad


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Luf said:


> cheers man. My knowledge is minuscule compared to others though.
> 
> Guys like @Flea Man @Duo @scribbs @janitor them guys have knowledge across the boards.


Cheers for mention but as Vic says I'm just in the historic really & then I just post stuff I find on net, plenty who have more in depth knowledge than me. I like going for obscure fighters that most people don't give a shit about.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

@bballchump11


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

2013 was CHB's first full year in existence. Everybody knows who brought it to life and grew it into a viable site right when it was needed most, so thanks to CHB's founder and associates for getting it going, giving ESB refugees and expatriates a new place to roost, and even mingle with some non-ESB posters from other sites.

In memoriam, Joe "John Garfield" Rein, who came on board in early June 2012, and managed to generate several hundred posts at a site with no history despite being terminally ill. Although his participation necessarily tailed off at the end, his account here shows a final activity at 8:46 PM on the final full day of his life. If he himself actually logged on to check up on us here, that would be reminiscent of Louis being ringside at Holmes-Berbick mere hours before the Bomber passed. JG helped give the Historic Forum instant credibility.

Luf and Vic, thanks for the mention, but I'm really just a Historic Forum poster. However, I will mention that while AlFrancis originally brought this site to my attention, it was actually Flea who was directly responsible for recruiting me and others, plus some very heavy hitters to sign up.

That brings up another reason why I wouldn't have belonged on that poll. Although I was CHB member #268 when I first joined up (just so you know I wasn't an ESB Lounge closing "Septemberling"), I was adamant with Flea that I would not begin posting until Springs Toledo joined up and became an active poster. It took us a long time to get him on the hook, and then actually land him, but we somehow managed to eventually reel him in. I finally became an active poster on November 1st, in the Greb vs Armstrong ATG rating thread. No way less than 200 posts in two months on Historic alone could possibly cut it for POTY consideration on the WBF.

Of the poll choices offered, I went with HoI. W/out HoI as an option, I probably would have gone with Bama.

Was trying to compartmentalize CHB contributions alone from ESB output. (And I don't consider boxingnews24 and boxingforum24 to be ESB.) Posters did come in here with established reputations, but I try a little to look at how posters would be perceived as if they'd started here from scratch, with unknown user names and identities. (That's part of why I kept creating different user names at ESB, to see how I'd be responded to as an "unknown," like Romaine Gary and Stephen King. It's a fun challenge, but guys kept sniffing me out. If JG knew I was the same poster under different user names, he never let on, but he'd quickly urge me to to take up blogging in PM's to each of my noms de guerres. I won't be satisfied until everybody thinks I'm a different person under an alt. Meanwhile, I'll just continue lying about also being frankenfrank, heavy_hands, ect...)


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

why wasnt my name mentioned?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

playin.. Either bballchump or hands of iron


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Duo said:


> In memoriam, Joe "John Garfield" Rein, who came on board in early June 2012, and managed to generate several hundred posts at a site with no history despite being terminally ill. Although his participation necessarily tailed off at the end, his account here shows a final activity at 8:46 PM* on the final full day of his life.* If he himself actually logged on to check up on us here, that would be reminiscent of Louis being ringside at Holmes-Berbick mere hours before the Bomber passed. JG helped give the Historic Forum instant credibility.


Really ? Wow.



Brnxhands said:


> why wasnt my name mentioned?


Hey, I remembered you in the first place when I called you for this site, pretty sure I was the one who told you about this place, right ? Unless someone else told you first about chb...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A good time to look back at some of my greatest hits.

"Tracking Mayweather's Adjustments"
"Bogo's Observations from The Battle of Brooklyn"
"Maidana's Gameplan Against Broner"
"Official Compilation Thread of Fighter's Breaking Down Their Technique"
"Amir Khan's Performance Against Carlos Molina and Julio Diaz-the Good, the Bad, & the Ugly"
"My Favorite Mayweather Tricks Against Canelo"
"Jhonny Gonzales breaks down his fight against Abner Mares with Juan Manuel Marquez on Golpe A Golpe"
"Why I Favor Amir Khan Over Devon Alexander"
"Why Juan Manuel Marquez Beats Timothy Bradley" (didn't quite pan out but those were some pretty gifs eh? shout out Tezel)
"Assessing the Dynamics of Lopez-Garcia"
"Breaking Down Carl Froch's Best Strategies for a Rematch with Andre Ward"


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Duo said:


> Meanwhile, I'll just continue lying about also being frankenfrank


Hmm, you know what :think ? I actually believe that...Lol


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

since L E O N and Bballandy are so far behind in votes, I'm casting my vote for bogo to make things interesting by tying up the scores.

His focus on the technicalities of boxing edges it for me. That's much harder than simply watching boxing long enough to recall what happened and recite facts. The history guys that do deep research into the past are pretty bad AZZ, but they're few and far between.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> :confReal life gotta come first, I did ask for a hand but no one wanted to help.


I'll fucking help :ibutt


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

My brother bball of course.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Voted yesterday But decided not to go into an explanation as people have allready said WHY. Go Hands Of Iron
Honourable mention to Turbo BBall and Even LEON ( Sexy Sergio ).


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> @*JeffJoiner* and @*Bogotazo*.


Much appreciated.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Voted for Leon. I don't get on alot but whenever I do the guy has an interesting thread going on. His boxing knowledge takes a backseat to no one and besides the Marques/Bradley fight rarely see him wrong on his picks.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

How cute is this puppy?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Damn, Le(e)on's making a comeback! It's a miracle!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

L e o n having a surge(e) late on. can he come from behind and steal the award??


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:horse


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Bbball was gold, I don't see him post as much anymore though, but that could be because I don't use general anymore

Btw, the offence taken due to not being included in this poll will not be forgotten :-(


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Gunner said:


> Bbball was gold, I don't see him post as much anymore though, but that could be because I don't use general anymore
> 
> Btw, the offence taken due to not being included in this poll will not be forgotten :-(


why is this just general forum and not the whole forum...or individual ones for british and irish , historic etc

fookin racism is what it is


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Luf said:


> I follow boxing I'm just a bit dissilusioned with the lack of clarity. Atleast UFC has that clarity. One champ per division.
> 
> Like football, I love football but I get disillusioned with the prima donna behavious in comparison to rugby league.


Thats why I only really go into History section. I don't really watch boxing anymore but like a drug cannot get it out of my system still read about the history. UFC/MMA I preferred in the early days, more like a street brawl but could be boring at times but as you stated has more structure & clarification.



Luf said:


> Like football, I love football but I get disillusioned with the prima donna behavious in comparison to rugby league.


RL is the sport I will watch over any other, I stopped watching Soccer (I call it soccer now as footy to me is AFL rules footy) as one of the reasons you state above as well as now being a non contact sport, numerous cards shown by refs etc etc


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

My favorite poster is TurboTime. Got a lot of same take on things as me and also pretty laid back dude.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

To whomever asked me, I really rate Uchiyama. I give him a 50-50 chance with anyone that's favoured to beat him, I really do. He hasn't done much of late though has he?

Gamboa is a massive disappointment to me. He went from being my favourite active fighter to an overly muscled, lethargic operator who looks a shadow of his former self before he's even lost a fight.

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :hammer
> 
> So many e-handjobs going on in here. Love it.


:deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> A good time to look back at some of my greatest hits.
> 
> "Tracking Mayweather's Adjustments"
> "Bogo's Observations from The Battle of Brooklyn"
> ...


Don't get cocky.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> How cute is this puppy?


very. credit to you for that, sir.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Don't get cocky.


Only being factual Mr. Solo.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice fight here, 20-17 Bogo, but there are more rounds to go:bbb.
Leon surpassed Bama in the second tier..
Bball is leading the rest of the troop.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gunner said:


> Bbball was gold, I don't see him post as much anymore though, but that could be because I don't use general anymore
> 
> Btw, the offence taken due to not being included in this poll will not be forgotten :-(


thanks bruh and I think if you posted more here, you'd get some good consideration. I love your breakdown threads like the ones with Rigo and Ward


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

With respect to everyone listed (who are all terrific posters), I think @JMP warrants mention. Dude's one of the more knowledgeable posters on the site, and is almost always on point when discussing various facets of the game.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> With respect to everyone listed (who are all terrific posters), I think @JMP warrants mention. Dude's one of the more knowledgeable posters on the site, and is almost always on point when discussing various facets of the game.


Great shout, I love JMP. Wish he posted more.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> actually a lot closer to that than you think
> 
> A blonde kept trying upsell her asian friends to me, so my response was nada do not, like fuck asian girls. Think she was 23 and moaned about how 18 year old is the drinking age in her city, so she don't like younger guys hitting on her. All she got was a glance from head to toe and "bullshit, you're 25 AT BEST. If I could go back in time trust I would have started well before 18."
> 
> verbal rape


We'd have made a great team. I absolutely love Asian girls, will gladly let you have the blondes. Nothing better than two dogs on the prowl for different prey.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> With respect to everyone listed (who are all terrific posters), I think @JMP warrants mention. Dude's one of the more knowledgeable posters on the site, and is almost always on point when discussing various facets of the game.


You're no slouch yourself Drew.I'd like to see you post more often here mate.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

^
^
Agreed PTF. Drew is a great poster, and we need more guys who are following the flyweights.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

I would like to nominate ForemanHook! but im not sure if he made it to CHB. this is a much better community btw good job everyone


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Tough to vote man :lol:

I wouldn't have known where all the good posters went though if Bball hadn't rescued me.

Whole bunch of y'all my e-ninjas though :deal


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> I would like to nominate ForemanHook! but im not sure if he made it to CHB. this is a much better community btw good job everyone


Also, to continue all this shameless brotherly love (no ****! :yikes) - Shout-outs to:

Vysotsky - He doesn't post here often, but when he does it's always spot on. Deep, DEEP knowledge of the game.

Chef - Obviously an extremely valuable member, puts up with a lot of heat (from me, included) due to whom he works for, yet he keeps coming back, with lots of valuable insider info. Big props for that.

Dyna - The guy really understands boxing technique & the physiology of the sport.

------------

Personally, I voted for Hands Of Iron. On my deathbed I won't know as much as he's already forgotten.

- but I'd also like to thanks the 3 guys that voted for me! :cheers


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Tough to vote man :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't have known where all the good posters went though *if Bball hadn't rescued me.*
> 
> Whole bunch of y'all my e-ninjas though :deal


then vote for Bballandy:yep


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> then vote for Bballandy:yep


I did mayne


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Personally, I voted for Hands Of Iron. On my deathbed I won't know as much as he's already forgotten.


Good grief, man. :lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

OttkeRuiz said:


> I would like to nominate ForemanHook! but im not sure if he made it to CHB. this is a much better community btw good job everyone


 @Kally :rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> @Kally :rofl


When @Kally used to talk about boxing. :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I'll never lose to a white boy.


:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice to see so many of my Flomo brothers represented here :cheers


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

CHB is a flomoland.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> CHB is a flomoland.


Yeah it is. And it seems like ESB has become Pactard land.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

CHB is Lomaland. 

One has tried. There is no blueprint.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> CHB is a flomoland.


:money


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Poll will be closed in a few hours. Hands of Iron needs a knockout to win this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> CHB is a flomoland.


As it should be. :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> As it should be. :yep


ESB and the scene are still absolutely anti-Mayweather if I believe atsch

Any site that still has dong/tasco/Puga around still posting nonsense the site is C class


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, when I first came here, I personally messaged like at least 10 flomos from ESB to come here and then I started invited over the latin posters. 

Obviously the pactards and klittards weren't included and that's why we don't see many of them :yep


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, when I first came here, I personally messaged like at least 10 flomos from ESB to come here and then I started invited over the latin posters.
> 
> Obviously the pactards and klittards weren't included and that's why we don't see many of them :yep


Framptards are by far the worst tho


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Framptards are by far the worst tho


they already here :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Framptards are by far the worst tho


Frampton fans are alright. I like watching him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I was thinking the other day, can you imagine if this was the mid 80s ? The 'Tysontards' after the Douglas fight ? A internet forum after the Douglas vs Tyson fight would so insane.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Nothing worse than Mikeopaths man, they are legit insane.


----------



## Bad News Barrett (Dec 31, 2013)

If you think any of the 10 retards listed in the poll know anything about boxing other than jerking off to whichever half naked individual they have fanboy fantasies over then I have some Bad News!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bad News Barrett said:


> If you think any of the 10 retards listed in the poll know anything about boxing other than jerking off to whichever half naked individual they have fanboy fantasies over then I have some Bad News!


Wow, dude. Angry much?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bogo with a clear lead now

I'm just happy a "technician" won


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bad News Barrett said:


> If you think any of the 10 retards listed in the poll know anything about boxing other than jerking off to whichever half naked individual they have fanboy fantasies over then I have some Bad News!


If you're at all under the impression that emulating a gimmick utilized by one of the WWE's more forgettable workers differentiates you from any other garden variety troll, then _I_ have some Bad News.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Nothing worse than Mikeopaths man, they are legit insane.


Turbo,why you never talk to me anymore?
We were tight,then you had a strop,and then I was Clarence Darrow'd out of my box getting justice for you.

I'm hurt turbo.I might be a tough muthafukka but I occasionally have feelings.

I was even going to adopt you when Floyd marries my mom!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I'd like to vote for myself. :thumbsup


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Turbo,why you never talk to me anymore?
> We were tight,then you had a strop,and then I was Clarence Darrow'd out of my box getting justice for you.
> 
> I'm hurt turbo.I might be a tough muthafukka but I occasionally have feelings.
> ...


:rofl :rofl :rofl

What do you mean we never talk anymore!? I never see you in threads :verysad


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

OttkeRuiz said:


> I would like to nominate ForemanHook! but im not sure if he made it to CHB. this is a much better community btw good job everyone


XPERT-post m8! :thumbsup:thumbsup:thumbsup Some kill-joy twat of a mod ousted me when I got too lazy to use a proxy! cry

Kally Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook!:rasta


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> @Kally :rofl





Hands of Iron said:


> When @Kally used to talk about boxing. :-(


I'll return to talk about boxing someday Iron mate, just wait until i've stumbled through this degree. :cheers


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Voted for @Hands of Iron :happy


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

sexy sergio is the people's champ. bogotazo deserves it too.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> sexy sergio is the people's champ. bogotazo deserves it too.


I'm only interested in being champ to a specialized subset of the market similar to Floyd.

Serving the common masses isn't my interest. The exclusivity of niche markets acts as a filtering mechanism to weed out YDKSAB types


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

a forum people's champ is one who is liked by most and does activities such as writing out detailed technical analyses. The latter helps the people by educating their AZZes


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'm only interested in being champ to a specialized subset of the market similar to Floyd.
> 
> Serving the common masses isn't my interest. The exclusivity of niche markets acts as a filtering mechanism to weed out YDKSAB types


I'm inclined to vote for you based on this post alone. :lol:

It really is @Bogotazo though, he deserves it.
@Teeto is a fucking MONSTER who refuses to talk boxing. His taste in hip-hop is also excellent and indeed he's much loved . (No e-hand job).


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> a forum people's champ is one who is liked by most and does activities such as writing out detailed technical analyses. The latter helps the people by educating their AZZes


that right there's true.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm inclined to vote for you based on this post alone. :lol:
> 
> It really is @Bogotazo though, he deserves it.
> 
> @Teeto is a fucking MONSTER who refuses to talk boxing. His taste in hip-hop is also excellent and indeed he's much loved . (No e-hand job).


sorry man, I'm gunna spend less time in the lounge and more time here now :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Teeto said:


> sorry man, I'm gunna spend less time in the lounge and more time here now :deal


Itsall good, man. I'd let it come naturally, and if it doesn't then it doesn't. Sometimes it's freshing to jump back in after some time off though, just depends


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Itsall good, man. I'd let it come naturally, and if it doesn't then it doesn't. Sometimes it's freshing to jump back in after some time off though, just depends


yeah man, great avatar :deal


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

IMO Anyone who was on the Broner express train before it de-railed should be taken off that list


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

mishima said:


> IMO Anyone who was on the Broner express train before it de-railed should be taken off that list


Because they thought a guy who got beat by a crude slugger was something special?


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Because they thought a guy who got beat by a crude slugger was something special?


because they don't know shit about boxing and thought he was the next Mayweather after beating a fat midget


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

mishima said:


> because they don't know shit about boxing and *thought he was the next Mayweather* after beating a fat midget


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch

Yep they drunk the kool aid for unknown reasons. He may have tried to copy a few of Floyd's moves, but they're completely different fighters stylistically.

Floyd is a master boxer/counterpuncher. Adrien is a power dependent pressure fighter


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:happy

I'd like to thank Jay, for making this site, the Mod Team for havin my back, the posters in the WBF who make this discussion board the great community it is, special shout out to my homies Hands of Iron, Sexy Sergio, turbotime, bballchump11, Pity the Fool, 059 (wherever you are), SJS20, who always make the discussion worthwhile, the chat youngins Hook! and Chacal, and anyone else I've exchanged kind words with. Haterz, keep making me famous. Let's keep the culture alive and keep moving boxing fandom forward.

Also special thanks to my voters. Without you, I wouldn't be here.

@Vic, irmão, thanks for setting this up and letting our best and brightest shine.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, the poll is closed. Bogo 26-19 Hands of Iron. 
Bogotazo is the winner, poster of the year 2013, a south-american beats an american and is the champion, what else is new ??:hey:smug haha


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Yup, @*Hatesrats* deserves to be mentioned too.


THX Vic.

All the people on the list are amongst my fav's... 
Backed into a corner tho Bogo would have taken my vote.

2013 was sweet! CHB is a great forum.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Yeah, the poll is closed. Bogo 26-19 Hands of Iron.
> Bogotazo is the winner, poster of the year 2013, a south-american beats an american and is the champion, what else is new ??:hey:smug haha


Haha, thanks for making it official man.

Also shout out to Teeto for always being my comrade, and Tezel for supporting my projects no matter what. True homies.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :happy
> 
> I'd like to thank Jay, for making this site, the Mod Team for havin my back, the posters in the WBF who make this discussion board the great community it is, special shout out to my homies Hands of Iron, Sexy Sergio, turbotime, bballchump11, Pity the Fool, 059 (wherever you are), SJS20, who always make the discussion worthwhile, the chat youngins Hook! and Chacal, and anyone else I've exchanged kind words with. Haterz, keep making me famous. Let's keep the culture alive and keep moving boxing fandom forward.
> 
> ...


Espero que sea otro gran año para el boxeo.......ah, y ojalá un gran Mundial para Colombia!!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Espero que sea otro gran año para el boxeo.......ah, y ojalá un gran Mundial para Colombia!!


:yep


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, when I first came here, I personally messaged like at least 10 flomos from ESB to come here and then I started invited over the latin posters.
> 
> Obviously the pactards and klittards weren't included and that's why we don't see many of them :yep


:cheers


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> :cheers


PipeWrenched = Another of my Fav's.
(I think BBall recruited me?)

THX BBall. This forum rulez


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> PipeWrenched = Another of my Fav's.
> (I think BBall recruited me?)
> 
> THX BBall. *This forum rulez*


Word.

I can't even look at ESB no more :lol:
It has gone ridiculous :!:

It's true, all the best are here :deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, when I first came here, I personally messaged like at least 10 flomos from ESB to come here and then I started invited over the latin posters.
> 
> Obviously the pactards and klittards weren't included and that's why we don't see many of them :yep


I consider myself the Pactard General Counsel :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch
> 
> Yep they drunk the kool aid for unknown reasons. He may have tried to copy a few of Floyd's moves, but they're completely different fighters stylistically


The reason was very known :lol: Aside from @turbotime obviously. Nothing wrong with it though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The reason was very known :lol: Aside from @turbotime obviously. Nothing wrong with it though.


I am *HONORED* to have been in this running with you champ.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vic said:


> Yeah, the poll is closed. Bogo 26-19 Hands of Iron.
> Bogotazo is the winner, poster of the year 2013, a south-american beats an american and is the champion, what else is new ??:hey:smug haha


Time to go into exile. 



Bogotazo said:


> I am *HONORED* to have been in this running with you champ.


X2 bro. Appreciated and enjoyed all of the (at times) lengthy, separate boxing talk as well. The "deranged uncle" passion you described is not just for show even though that makes me sound like some old fuck to me for some reason, and that's not what the deal is :lol:

Also, to not be a complete cunt big thanks @Vic for the nomination as well as @PityTheFool for going against his better judgment. 
@bballchump11 @Chacal @chibelle @Dealt_with @DirtyDan, @Drew101 @Duo @Flea Man @godsavethequeen @Kally @Leftsmash @LittleRed @McKay @Pedderrs @Pork N Chili @Stone Rose @The Sweet Science @The Undefeated Gaul and @Cableaddict @~Cellzki~ I think for the consideration. Read all the comments, saw all the votes and it caught me completely off guard honestly, didn't expect that _at all_. I truly appreciate it though.
@turbotime @FelixTrinidad as well just cause they're my dudes.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Time to go into exile.
> 
> X2 bro. Appreciated and enjoyed all of the (at times) lengthy, separate boxing talk as well. The "deranged uncle" passion you described is not just for show even though that makes me sound like some old fuck to me for some reason, and that's not what the deal is :lol:
> 
> ...


Listen mate,Bogo knows I couldn't respect his knowledge and ability more than I do.

But I was looking forward to your acceptance speech would have something like,"and most importantly,I'd like to thank PTF for reminding me of Angelo Dundee with THAT pep talk when he talked me into returning to the WBF when I considered retiring" :lol:

I know Bogo ( and @SJS20) can go toe to toe with anyone technically,but I know if I needed a small article from 1981 that was printed in the Utah Anti-Mormon Defence League newsletter you'd find it.:good:

But again,no offence Vic,but it's tough decisions and the guilt that comes from omitting great posters with hindsight would bother me and I'd bee too scared to start this type of thread.

But well done @Vic.It was a great thread.
And @Bogotazo,you've deserved something like this for a long time.Does that mean you'll mention how much of a great support your husband-to-be has been and you couldn't have done it without me?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Listen mate,Bogo knows I couldn't respect his knowledge and ability more than I do.
> 
> But I was looking forward to your acceptance speech would have something like,"and most importantly,I'd like to than PTF for reminding me of Angelo Dundee with THAT pep talk when he talked me into returning to the WBF when I considered retiring" :lol:
> 
> ...


Pity, without the prospect of knowing you'll soon be able to rush into my arms and hold me tight, I don't think I'd even be on CHB. I don't know where I'd be. All I know is that I'm with you. Poster of the year or not, that's all that matters to me. Mrs. Pity first, Bogo second.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Pity, without the prospect of knowing you'll soon be able to rush into my arms and hold me tight, I don't think I'd even be on CHB. I don't know where I'd be. All I know is that I'm with you. Poster of the year or not, that's all that matters to me. Mrs. Pity first, Bogo second.


_>Wipes tear from eye<_


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> PipeWrenched = Another of my Fav's.
> (I think BBall recruited me?)
> 
> THX BBall. This forum rulez


 @pipe wrenched is a gem buddy.
You see that's why I could never make a list for fear of forgetting someone.I may have a few friends that I have more contact with,but there are so many posters on this thread alone(and that includes you HR) who are just cool 100% of the time.

I'm tough as fuck and ain 't no ******,but I...I...I kinda love some of you guys :cry

Now that's enough weak assed poofery for one year!
Who wants a fight?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I didn't win then...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Listen mate,Bogo knows I couldn't respect his knowledge and ability more than I do.
> 
> But I was looking forward to your acceptance speech would have something like,"and most importantly,I'd like to thank PTF for reminding me of Angelo Dundee with THAT pep talk when he talked me into returning to the WBF when I considered retiring" :lol:
> 
> ...


I'm going toe to toe with nobody mate, throwing three punches a round, at best


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Time to go into exile.
> 
> X2 bro. Appreciated and enjoyed all of the (at times) lengthy, separate boxing talk as well. The "deranged uncle" passion you described is not just for show even though that makes me sound like some old fuck to me for some reason, and that's not what the deal is :lol:
> 
> ...


:good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> PipeWrenched = Another of my Fav's.
> (I think BBall recruited me?)
> 
> THX BBall. This forum rulez


:yep yeah it was me or ripper :hey 


Bogotazo said:


> I consider myself the Pactard General Counsel :lol:


according to oneshot :smile


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The reason was very known :lol: Aside from @turbotime obviously. Nothing wrong with it though.


I fucking enjoy Broner's fights. jesus christ. Everyone really needs to get off my nuts atsch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I consider myself the Pactard General Counsel :lol:


:lol:

Undercover :-(


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> Undercover :-(


Shit someone has to stick up for Pac when people call him a bum. Fucking SOMEBODY.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Shit someone has to stick up for Pac when people call him a bum. Fucking SOMEBODY.


:rofl :rofl @dodong

I gave him love in the Pac appreciation thread :happy :happy http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7148-Manny-pacquiao-appreciation-thread/page2


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl :rofl @dodong
> 
> I gave him love in the Pac appreciation thread :happy :happy http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7148-Manny-pacquiao-appreciation-thread/page2


Don't think I've ever seen that thread in my life. Where has he been?

EDIT: oh, I'm the first post :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't think I've ever seen that thread in my life. Where has he been?
> 
> EDIT: oh, I'm the first post :lol:


:lol: PacBozo

He's hiding at the Scene under Moderntalking :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: PacBozo
> 
> He's hiding at the Scene under Moderntalking :lol:


Ah fuck the scene. Hated that place.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Ah fuck the scene. Hated that place.


Yeah, but his type of guth is tolerated there. Very bad place.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I fucking enjoy Broner's fights. jesus christ. Everyone really needs to get off my nuts atsch


What a horrendous misunderstanding. :rofl

Okay, dude.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats @Bogotazo

Well deserved! I couldn't bring myself to vote. I was going back and forth between a number of you guys. All add something extremely valuable and unique to the forum.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> Congrats @Bogotazo
> 
> Well deserved! I couldn't bring myself to vote. I was going back and forth between a number of you guys. All add something extremely valuable and unique to the forum.


Thanks homie :thumbsup You wouldn't be out of place up there at all yourself.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Time to go into exile.
> 
> X2 bro. Appreciated and enjoyed all of the (at times) lengthy, separate boxing talk as well. The "deranged uncle" passion you described is not just for show even though that makes me sound like some old fuck to me for some reason, and that's not what the deal is :lol:
> 
> ...


no problem brahh


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogottazo congrats on the win!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> What a horrendous misunderstanding. :rofl
> 
> Okay, dude.


I'm almost finished reading that kid in your avatar's book.
Guy would fuck your wife just to show that he could! :lol:


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

My congratulations will be a little more muted, unfortunately. It's a hollow win considering you've got the likes of @The Undefeated Gaul and @Dealt_with as competition.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> My congratulations will be a little more muted, unfortunately. It's a hollow win considering you've got the likes of @The Undefeated Gaul and @Dealt_with as competition.


Could never be hollow with HoI in the running.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Could never be hollow with HoI in the running.


Bah.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Could never be hollow with HoI in the running.


It's a no deal. @Hands of Iron sounds exceedingly knowledgeable about the sport just so long as it's 90s Middleweights he's discussing. He reminds me of myself. If you want to talk about Marco Antonio Barrera then I'm like "come at me bro", otherwise I'll be on Boxrec quicker than you can say "Quidditch".

I'd also like to post this gif in response to Hands of Iron's fake modesty.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> It's a no deal. @Hands of Iron sounds exceedingly knowledgeable about the sport just so long as it's 90s Middleweights he's discussing. He reminds me of myself. If you want to talk about Marco Antonio Barrera then I'm like "come at me bro", otherwise I'll be on Boxrec quicker than you can say "Quidditch".
> 
> I'd also like to post this gif in response to Hands of Iron's fake modesty.


:rofl Brilliant.

90's Middleweights really ain't my favorite topic though, you just came back and started posting more often while I was on about them.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl Brilliant.
> 
> 90's Middleweights really ain't my favorite topic though, you just came back and started posting more often while I was on about them.


I'm glad to be back.

You kind of remind me of an old poster I used to know on ESB. He called himself Popkins.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I'm glad to be back.


I'm still failing miserably to GTFO.



> You kind of remind me of an old poster I used to know on ESB. He called himself Popkins.


Popkins was a bit of a Pactard though.  It seemed to compromise how bright he really was towards the end.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm still failing miserably to GTFO.
> 
> Popkins was a bit of a Pactard though.  It seemed to compromise how bright he really was towards the end.


Indeed. I would tend to switch off whenever he brought Manny Pacquao into the discussion. I don't switch off when you talk about James Toney; I just roll my eyes and then run off to Google Search to find the appropriate gif.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Indeed. I would tend to switch off whenever he brought Manny Pacquao into the discussion. I don't switch off when you talk about James Toney; I just roll my eyes and then run off to Google Search to find the appropriate gif.


Was always sort of half trolling with Toney though. I doubt I'll ever talk about him so extensively again. There's been a lot more in the way of Whitaker, Rigondeaux the last month. Hardly just in some "historical" type of sense since Rigondeaux doesn't have one. I don't really find that label flattering.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm still failing miserably to GTFO.
> 
> Popkins was a bit of a Pactard though.  It seemed to compromise how bright he really was towards the end.


Ah yes, Popkins. So puzzling, that one.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Ah yes, Popkins. So puzzling, that one.


Wonder what happened to that kid O59


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Wonder what happened to that kid O59


Investigation required. Apparently his twitter is inactive as well.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Investigation required. Apparently his twitter is inactive as well.


That's concerning, dude. If only because I know he suffered from depression/bipolar type issues, I'm actually kind of the same way.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That's concerning, dude. If only because I know he suffered from depression/bipolar type issues, I'm actually kind of the same way.


Yeah I wish we had a lead on him someway.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I wish we had a lead on him someway.


Didn't disclose a whole lot. I had originally thought you scared him away wanting to put a face to the person :lol: atsch


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Didn't disclose a whole lot. I had originally thought you scared him away wanting to put a face to the person :lol: atsch


Still a viable theory :-(


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Do we know O59's name? I remember he put up videos of him boxing a while ago and mightve included his name


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Still a viable theory :-(


It was pretty forcible. :lol: :-(



tommygun711 said:


> Do we know O59's name? I remember he put up videos of him boxing a while ago and mightve included his name


I only know four people's names on here, but he isn't one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Do we know O59's name? I remember he put up videos of him boxing a while ago and mightve included his name


 orriray59 is his former name


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> orriray59 is his former name


Yes I know that's his username, I meant real name because he often put up videos of himself


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> orriray59 is his former name


Legally? :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> My congratulations will be a little more muted, unfortunately. It's a hollow win considering you've got the likes of @The Undefeated Gaul and @Dealt_with as competition.


Our names aren't up there you spacker. And don't flatter yourself, I haven't seen anything from you that indicates knowledge or intelligence. Even posters such as bball or turbo (who I don't get along with) I can still respect when they talk boxing, not you. You're going to look stupid with that signature as well, there's nothing more sure in boxing :yep And it wouldn't surprise me if it was in 7/8 fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yes I know that's his username, I meant real name because he often put up videos of himself





Hands of Iron said:


> Legally? :lol:


:yep I was just seeing if that'd help search his info on google


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Still a viable theory :-(


If I decide I wanna disappear, don't come looking. :nono



bballchump11 said:


> :yep I was just seeing if that'd help search his info on google


Yeah, that happened when I was searching for a post you made making an example of Pea/MJ and Floyd/LeBron that I wanted to quote for my Whitaker diatribe in the Ring IQ thread. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Ran a search for his vids on here, they didn't come up. I guess they were over at ESB. His account is deleted but you can still google people that quoted him, and find a video. Might be another dead end but worth a shot.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm almost finished reading that kid in your avatar's book.
> Guy would fuck your wife just to show that he could! :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey guys, if you could find a picture of Orriray59/O59 on ESB (I'm banned) then that would be a good start. How can I go about finding the guy? I did a google search of his ESB name and it's clear he's from Ireland (I'm from England):
http://www.boards.ie/search/submit/?user=563351&sort=newest

The reason why I'm a bit :s about this dude is because he had depression problems and I remember reading a post at ESB where he really did say how shit he felt.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/member.php?u=193061

Theres his boxingscene account. Posts are available to look at there. Although unused for a year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeah, that happened when I was searching for a post you made making an example of Pea/MJ and Floyd/LeBron that I wanted to quote for my Whitaker diatribe in the Ring IQ thread. :lol:


I do that often. I'll search my username and checkhookboxing or boxingforum24 often to find old posts of mine. I works well with shutting people up especially when they flip flop their opinions before and after fights :hey (Mayweather/Mosley, Mayweather/Canelo have gold posts)


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

At first I thought young @O59 was just taking a break but I'm a bit worried now. @MattyIII might have a lead as I know they used to converse.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Our names aren't up there you spacker. And don't flatter yourself, I haven't seen anything from you that indicates knowledge or intelligence. Even posters such as bball or turbo (who I don't get along with) I can still respect when they talk boxing, not you. You're going to look stupid with that signature as well, there's nothing more sure in boxing :yep And it wouldn't surprise me if it was in 7/8 fights.


I actually think I'm a fairly knowledgeable Boxing fan considering I only started watching the sport about 6 months ago.

:yep And I'm loving the signature. Do you really think I'm going to go into hiding if Lomachenko does somehow live up to the lofty expectations placed upon him by the likes of you and @The Undefeated Gaul? Dude, it'd be the funniest thing. I might even laugh harder than I did when Foreman Hook posted two different versions of George Foreman on his top 10 list of biggest punchers at Heavyweight. Ah, good times.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I actually think I'm a fairly knowledgeable Boxing fan considering I only started watching the sport about 6 months ago.
> 
> :yep And I'm loving the signature. Do you really think I'm going to go into hiding if Lomachenko does somehow live up to the lofty expectations placed upon him by the likes of you and @The Undefeated Gaul? Dude, it'd be the funniest thing. I might even laugh harder than I did when Foreman Hook posted two different versions of George Foreman on his top 10 list of biggest punchers at Heavyweight. Ah, good times.


How is it funny if Lomachenko *does* end up succeeding. He looks more likely then almost anyone in history to succeed.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I actually think I'm a fairly knowledgeable Boxing fan considering *I only started watching the sport about 6 months ago*.


:blood:think:blood


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> How is it funny if Lomachenko *does* end up succeeding. He looks more likely then almost anyone in history to succeed.


I said it would be hilarious if he lived up to your expectations; that isn't the same as simply succeeding. No, you and @Dealt_with have gone as far to say that he will have established himself as the best fighter in the world, better than Floyd Mayweather, after only 10 Pro fights. You've made so many outlandish predictions where Lomachenko's career is concerned that anything other than GOAT status by the end of November would be a bit of a disappointment. You see, you've been too caught up in your own hyperbolic bullshit to notice that I never said, or even suggested, that Lomachenko wouldn't succeed as a Professional.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Big O has twitter too, nothing posted in a long time :sad5


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I said it would be hilarious if he lived up to your expectations; that isn't the same as simply succeeding. No, you and @Dealt_with have gone as far to say that he will have established himself as the best fighter in the world, better than Floyd Mayweather, after only 10 Pro fights. You've made so many outlandish predictions where Lomachenko's career is concerned that anything other than GOAT status by the end of November would be a bit of a disappointment. You see, you've been too caught up in your own hyperbolic bullshit to notice that I never said, or even suggested, that Lomachenko wouldn't succeed as a Professional.


Why is it funny if he lived up to our expectations? Who are you to say he can't when you havent analysed him and Lomachenko's career is subject to certain uncertainties where no one knows for certain where the chips will land. But based on what he has expressed, it's up there with the very best I've seen. Just follow your own advice and be completely impartial. Double standards.

Tbh I'd prefer to somehow find out that Orriray is at least ok rather than talk about how butthurt you are over Lomachenko.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@Matty lll

We hear you've spoken a bit more consistently with O59 in the past, any way to know if he's alright given his lack of online activity on CHB or Twitter?


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> @Matty lll
> 
> We hear you've spoken a bit more consistently with O59 in the past, any way to know if he's alright given his lack of online activity on CHB or Twitter?


Sorry guys, Yeah we are both from Ireland and similar ages so I used to talk to him quite a bit over at ESB and here a bit as well. However, He never really told me much personal stuff, so I'm afraid I don't know how you'd check on him. Hope he's fine though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> Sorry guys, Yeah we are both from Ireland and similar ages so I used to talk to him quite a bit over at ESB and here a bit as well. However, He never really told me much personal stuff, so I'm afraid I don't know you'd check on him. Hope he's fine though.


He's from Waterford in Ireland. I dont know what their council/authorities details are, and I don't know if it's considered an international call for me if I call from England.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He's from Waterford in Ireland. I dont know what their council/authorities details are, and I don't know if it's considered an international call for me if I call from England.


To call who? Him? You have his number?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> To call who? Him? You have his number?


I don't ahve his number. I meant to call the council/authority at Waterford..I don't know if that sounds ridiculous but I wouldn't know how else to get in contact. I don't know Orriray's actual name either nor access to an Irish phone directory so I couldn't get in touch like that...that's kinda weird lol but the council/authority thing doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I don't ahve his number. I meant to call the council/authority at Waterford..I don't know if that sounds ridiculous but I wouldn't know how else to get in contact. I don't know Orriray's actual name either nor access to an Irish phone directory so I couldn't get in touch like that...that's kinda weird lol but the council/authority thing doesn't sound like a bad idea.


And say what? "Erm, yes, hello I'm looking for a young guy from Waterford...ugh, he likes boxing....Goes by the name of Orriray59 or O59 on internet forums"


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> And say what? "Erm, yes, hello I'm looking for a young guy from Waterford...ugh, he likes boxing....Goes by the name of Orriray59 or O59 on internet forums"


loool I don't know what can be done..they can contact someone, anyone, I don't know, to track down his house and check up on him? :conf rather than being sarcastic I feel we should make something happen. He was a decent lad but unfortunately had suicidal thoughts etc. Don't quote this in a response just write underneath it because what I just mentioned will stay on the boards whereas if you don't quote it I can edit it out later.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


Is that Jada with him??


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> Is that Jada with him??


Robin Givens :lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Robin Givens :lol:


Ohh OK. It did look like Jada Pinket Smith in that top one, but I recall Mike sayin' some shit about Robin runnin' around with Brad Pitt. :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> Ohh OK. It did look like Jada Pinket Smith in that top one, but I recall Mike sayin' some shit about Robin runnin' around with Brad Pitt. :yep


Yeah, it was in response to PityTheFool's post about Mike fucking your wife just cause he could.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:fire:fire


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I hope Orriay didn't get raped.


Well, you've already spoken on how easy that happens. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I hope Orriay didn't get raped.


Not funny.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vic said:


> I was thinking the other day, can you imagine if this was the mid 80s ? The 'Tysontards' after the Douglas fight ? A internet forum after the Douglas vs Tyson fight would so insane.


Everyone who listed him amongst the ten best fighters they've seen in my old thread was in the right :yep -- I'd be being intellectually dishonest to say otherwise. I don't remember him actually getting too many mentions, maybe Zopilote, Bogotazo, Dealt with, SouthPaw :think :huh He makes a lot of fighters in the lower weights look slow. As said in the other thread in historical, no 5'10 220 lb man should be the possessor of such a combination of speed, power, technique, coordination and fluidity. Absolutely devastating offensive juggernaut in the history of the sport, at any weight. A supreme come forward, mid-range puncher with incredibly good defensive head and upperbody movement to boot, even if it actually was a bit energy sapping to maintain over the distance. The force and intentions he threw his punches and put combinations together with adds to that though. I think a bit too much is made of his opposition as well. I certainly wouldn't rate it lower than any of the great Heavyweights prior to Ali, and it was at least on par with Holmes, and he dealt with the common opponents much more impressively aside from maybe Bonecrusher Smith who was content to hold the entire time, make a stink out of it and lose all 12 rounds up until the last 10 seconds of the fight. Quite an endorsement from Klompton to see him rated as one of his three greatest HW's. Stonehands called him arguably #1 all-time P4P in terms of offensive firepower and the various weapons he had at his disposal. I mention them in particular because they're a couple of guys who are basically living through what boxing was from the 1920s-40s most of the time.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Not sure if I listed him but I think I might have. I mean shit, he was the perfect swarmer.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not funny.


I immediately thought that either
1-He was a 'she'

or

2-He had some kind of issues which is actual serious.

So I did a bit of research and ya you are right.

I hope he's all right.

Depression is nothing to be fucked around with.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Not sure if I listed him but I think I might have. I mean shit, he was the perfect swarmer.


:yep



Bogotazo said:


> No particular order:
> 
> Jones
> Robinson
> ...


----------



## Liu Kang (May 23, 2013)

Liu Kang graciously accepts this award signifying his dominance over Earth Realm.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeah, it was in response to PityTheFool's post about Mike fucking your wife just cause he could.


I can't remember the exact details but him and his pal were in a room with a porn star and her man.
The guy had allegedly agreed to his girl getting fucked but apparently Mike had a monster sized cock and when him and his pal were good to go the guy freaked.
"No,please don't do it"
Mike-"No man,we want to step on this pussy"

The boyfriend started crying and the girl felt sorry for him and left.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Ohh OK. It did look like Jada Pinket Smith in that top one, but I recall Mike sayin' some shit about Robin runnin' around with Brad Pitt. :yep


I'm pretty sure there was an incident where Mike put the bite on Brad who not surprisingly,shit himself.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm pretty sure there was an incident where Mike put the bite on Brad who not surprisingly,shit himself.


Yeah, Mike told it in his one man show. He makes a joke out of it. Brad was smashing Tysons ex wife, as was Tyson. Tyson caught them, Brad was terrified.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yeah, Mike told it in his one man show. He makes a joke out of it. Brad was smashing Tysons ex wife, as was Tyson. Tyson caught them, Brad was terrified.


Yeah, that's where I heard it too. Was a good part of the story :yep

Don't nothin' match the Mitch Greene parts though....when he came out there with that wig on I laughed way out loud....HARD.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: @Hands of Iron has moved onto Iron Mike now. 
*
Absolutely devastating offensive juggernaut in the history of the sport, at any weight. *


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chavez was better than Tyson as far as offensive sophistication goes.....just saying :deal


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Vic said:


> Chavez was better than Tyson as far as offensive sophistication goes.....just saying :deal


Mike Tyson was a poor man's Myung Woo Yuh.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vic said:


> Chavez was better than Tyson as far as offensive sophistication goes.....just saying :deal


Both were predictable robots compared to the poetry in motion that was Gato Gonzalez.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Both were predictable robots compared to the poetry in motion that was Gato Gonzalez.


Hipster.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Hipster.


Realist.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol: @Hands of Iron has moved onto Iron Mike now.


"Moved onto"

:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> "Moved onto"
> 
> :lol:


:yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :yep


MGT and Robearto(e) are nearly impossible to move out of my top two. It all circles back eventually. The last time I remember talking about Tyson was probably around April or May 2012.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

So, after begging Jay and talking with the other mods, I think from now on the winner of such polls should sport gold avatars. Maybe short-term, or maybe for the rest of the year. I think it would be a cool little prize regardless of who wins it. 

Anyways seeing as how 2013's winner was me, I'm gonna try it out first :smile


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So, after begging Jay and talking with the other mods, I think from now on the winner of such polls should sport gold avatars. Maybe short-term, or maybe for the rest of the year. I think it would be a cool little prize regardless of who wins it.
> 
> Anyways seeing as how 2013's winner was me, I'm gonna try it out first :smile


I can barely read your name with that bright yellow.

:sad5


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> I can barely read your name with that bright yellow.
> 
> :sad5


Just know it's me. Until the next champion takes over.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Cool idea. Promote good postings.
Maybe VCash along with it?


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I learn so much from all you guys, just from lurking the threads. Great to be around here.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:rofl

I like the idea. Even if it's for your own name


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Cool idea. Promote good postings.
> Maybe VCash along with it?


We don't want to open the door to corruption now! Think of the children.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't want that yellow color anyway. :bart

I'd take the Sentenced To Imprisonment Red tho


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I don't want that yellow color anyway. :bart
> 
> I'd take the Sentenced To Imprisonment Red tho


I changed the yellow. It was blinding peeps.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I changed the yellow. It was blinding peeps.


Yea man, my vision is bad enough. My eyes are a purty green but they don't work like they're supposed to.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yea man, my vision is bad enough. My eyes are a purty green but they don't work like they're supposed to.


:lol: I feel you.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I changed the yellow. It was blinding peeps.


You changed the 'gold' again? :huh Second one was better. This one fades into the background too much.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> You changed the 'gold' again? :huh Second one was better. This one fades into the background too much.


I'm being fucked around with at the moment.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm being fucked around with at the moment.


:lol: You brought it on yourself.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> :lol: You brought it on yourself.


So that's how it is huh?

Just like the great Sugar Ray. Celebrated all day, coming home to nothing but a coffee table at night.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So that's how it is huh?
> 
> Just like the great Sugar Ray. Celebrated all day, coming home to nothing but a coffee table at night.


Exactly like that...without the Sugar Ray part and a lower frequency of celebration.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Exactly like that...without the Sugar Ray part and a lower frequency of celebration.


I'll remember this.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I'll remember this.


:rofl That was brutal.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Enter ego.

SOMEONE START A DECENT THREAD.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Exactly like that...without the Sugar Ray part and a lower frequency of celebration.


:messi


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Sorry but the British forum takes some beating for boxing talk and very little trolling.


Don't be scared to come here then baby boy :deal


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Someone re-start this damn knowledge tournament...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Someone re-start this damn knowledge tournament...


Its started again today.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Its started again today.


Ah.

QUESTIONS :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Ah.
> 
> QUESTIONS :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


Ill sort them all out tomorrow and get organized with all the judges. Off to kip now otherwise would have done it now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Its started again today.


I wish I weren't abroad with only a tablet and shoddy WiFi so I could do this.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I wish I weren't abroad with only a tablet and shoddy WiFi so I could do this.


Bullshit!
You know the contestants are getting compulsory drug testing and you know you will fail.Lance Armstrong style.
You were a good dark horse for these first rounds, and I'm pretty pissed you ain't playin'.
Take the goddamn test!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Good to see HoI get some love though, always thought he'd get unfairly typed as the crazy uncle type by the masses; knowledgable but deranged :lol


:rofl :rofl



PityTheFool said:


> I'm almost finished reading that kid in your avatar's book.
> Guy would fuck your wife just to show that he could! :lol:


Word.



Teeto said:


> sorry man, I'm gunna spend less time in the lounge and more time here now :deal


:verysad

It's been fun talking Rigo and Hip-Hop with you lately, anyway.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl :rofl
> 
> Word.
> 
> ...


Teeto been talking rigo?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Teeto been talking rigo?


Yeah, when you apprehend him via PM. :lol:

He thinks quite highly of him, but I'm sure he'll make his way around to the notification he got and tell you that himself.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Teeto been talking rigo?


I love the guy. He's fuckin ridiculous.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeah, when you apprehend him via PM. :lol:
> 
> He thinks quite highly of him, but I'm sure he'll make his way around to the notification he got and tell you that himself.


Teeto is good people.



Teeto said:


> I love the guy. He's fuckin ridiculous.


I remember we were on Skype call for rigo - Kennedy


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Teeto is good people.
> 
> I remember we were on Skype call for rigo - Kennedy


Yeah I remember that. You have great taste in fighters.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Teeto is good people.


Teeto is probably the GOAT bro, and I'm being dead serious. :lol: I used to browse ESB Classic waaay before I ever registered on there when it was in its prime, talking like 07-09. The amount I learned is honestly mindboggling.

He still got it when he wants to i.e. that competition vs Bogotazo.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Teeto is probably the GOAT bro, and I'm being dead serious. :lol: I used to browse ESB Classic waaay before I ever registered on there when it was in its prime, talking like 07-09. The amount I learned is honestly mindboggling.
> 
> He still got it when he wants to i.e. that competition vs Bogotazo.


People nowadays have Teeto down as a lounge lizard with strong political beliefs,but he is an absolute beast of a boxing poster.Weird,I surfed the Classic for a long time before I joined.
Fuck's sake! I never went on any forum until 2011 as a poster!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> People nowadays have Teeto down as a lounge lizard with strong political beliefs,but he is an absolute beast of a boxing poster.Weird,I surfed the Classic for a long time before I joined.
> Fuck's sake! I never went on any forum until 2011 as a poster!


Some haven't forgot. You did mention him for that Classic Fights thread, no? @Teeto is probably all "What the fuck do these people want now" when he gets random mentions from the WBF :lol: He almost always shows up though. He'll make the time for you.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I wasn't even nominated? Outrageous.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> People nowadays have Teeto down as a lounge lizard with strong political beliefs,but he is an absolute beast of a boxing poster.Weird,I surfed the Classic for a long time before I joined.
> Fuck's sake! I never went on any forum until 2011 as a poster!





Hands of Iron said:


> Some haven't forgot. You did mention him for that Classic Fights thread, no? @Teeto is probably all "What the fuck do these people want now" when he gets random mentions from the WBF :lol: He almost always shows up though. He'll make the time for you.


Much love guys.

Nah I love getting mentions. I've been throwing more posts at the History Forum lately. Gunna go check it again right now actually.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Much love guys.
> 
> Nah I love getting mentions. I've been throwing more posts at the History Forum lately. Gunna go check it again right now actually.


Chacal got a Rigo thread in there.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yea man, my vision is bad enough. My eyes are a purty green but they don't work like they're supposed to.


Glasses for the win.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I wasn't even nominated? Outrageous.


Old thread, folks. Well, obviously you would for quality bro as you know for sure, but in the opening post I said specifically the criteria that I was using from the main nominations in the poll.

And you was mantioned (is that correct ? 'You was' :think ? I think i´m starting to forget english since my activity dropped here :sad2
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-The-Year-2013&p=860407&viewfull=1#post860407


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Vic

'You were mentioned' :good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Some haven't forgot. You did mention him for that Classic Fights thread, no? @Teeto is probably all "What the fuck do these people want now" when he gets random mentions from the WBF :lol: He almost always shows up though. He'll make the time for you.


I hope he does join that thread mate.Him and Flea would guarantee some top drawer analysis.
I'd actually like that thread stickied so that guys like those I've mentioned and others like @Vano-irons would join in on their occasional jaunts into the WBF for any length of time .

And yes @Teeto is fucking damn good people bro.:good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Chacal got a Rigo thread in there.


Little bastard! :lol:
I go out of my way to give him his beloved mention and not so much as a thank you.
I'm insulted.I'm bloody insulted!:bart


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Glasses for the win.


*sigh* I suppose.

You hear about that dumb chick who left her contacts in for months? Starving micro organisms developed underneath and ate her fucking corneas out. How do you go that long cutting oxygen off from them. atsch



PityTheFool said:


> Little bastard! :lol:
> I go out of my way to give him his beloved mention and not so much as a thank you.
> I'm insulted.I'm bloody insulted!:bart


Chacal is nice, he's probably busy? :lol:

Scots shouldn't fight each other. Your population is like half of Cuba's as it is.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> *sigh* I suppose.
> 
> You hear about that dumb chick who left her contacts in for months? Starving micro organisms developed underneath and ate her fucking corneas out. How do you go that long cutting oxygen off from them. atsch
> 
> ...


We fight each other quite frequently due to the superior Catholic (vast) minority being harassed by the majority (huge) Protestant population with their inbreeding and love of cheap alcohol which leads to violence against the completely innocent Catholics.

But what worries me is,I'm on the good side (Catholic) whilst you have good guys like @McKay who through no fault of their own,are brought up amongst the scum learning things like sending kids out shoplifting at 3yo and attacking homeless people whilst taking the meagre clothes off their backs,and now with you discovering your love for all things Germanic,will eventually come to the wrong conclusion and think Scottish Catholics(or any for that matter) are your enemy.
I know you're proud but don't go blood in blood out man.You think those guys would approve of you being friends with a black guy like me?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And yes, before @McKay and the rest of his horsemen ride in.....
Yes,we know he knew.:rolleyes


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> We fight each other quite frequently due to the superior Catholic (vast) minority being harassed by the majority (huge) Protestant population with their inbreeding and love of cheap alcohol which leads to violence against the completely innocent Catholics.
> 
> But what worries me is,I'm on the good side (Catholic) whilst you have good guys like @McKay who through no fault of their own,are brought up amongst the scum learning things like sending kids out shoplifting at 3yo and attacking homeless people whilst taking the meagre clothes off their backs,and now with you discovering your love for all things Germanic,will eventually come to the wrong conclusion and think Scottish Catholics(or any for that matter) are your enemy.
> I know you're proud but don't go blood in blood out man.You think those guys would approve of you being friends with a black guy like me?


That post you made in the picture thread was just about sig worthy. :lol: I'm totally oblivious to 'Scotland issues' and indifferent to religion at this point in life (and happy with it that way), but that's pretty interesting. I got nothing bad to say about McKay, especially since he voted for me. Who else is from Scotland on here: Mandela, Ashikaga? You guys all seem to have little nasty fucking attitudes (at times), it's really pretty entertaining.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I hope he does join that thread mate.Him and Flea would guarantee some top drawer analysis.
> I'd actually like that thread stickied so that guys like those I've mentioned and others like @Vano-irons would join in on their occasional jaunts into the WBF for any length of time .
> 
> And yes @Teeto is fucking damn good people bro.:good


Tag me in the thread again please brother so I know I have the right one. I'm gunna cool it with the lounge posts now and concentrate more on the boxing/history stuff.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Tag me in the thread again please


:lol:

Teeto, if nobody tagged you ever again for anything, you'd still be wealthier in mentions than 99% of the CHB population for the rest of your days. @dyna would have an absolute shit fit if he saw this after the post count control debacle, especially since they're yet to be redistributed.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> *sigh* I suppose.
> 
> You hear about that dumb chick who left her contacts in for months? Starving micro organisms developed underneath and ate her fucking corneas out. How do you go that long cutting oxygen off from them. atsch
> 
> ...


Dude I left my halloween contacts in and I thought my face was gonna fall off when I woke :sad5 Never again! I wear glasses a lot of the time. I like them more than contacts.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> And yes, before @McKay and the rest of his horsemen ride in.....
> Yes,we know he knew.:rolleyes


:lol: Large John did indeed!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That post you made in the picture thread was just about sig worthy. :lol: I'm totally oblivious to 'Scotland issues' and indifferent to religion at this point in life (and happy with it that way), but that's pretty interesting. I got nothing bad to say about McKay, especially since he voted for me. Who else is from Scotland on here: Mandela, Ashikaga? You guys all seem to have little nasty fucking attitudes (at times), it's really pretty entertaining.


Which quote? The one about polishing a turd?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Which quote? The one about polishing a turd?


That was just funny as hell :lol: but no, the Aryan references.

While were on this Poster of the Year thing, @Felix / Clarky Cat should definitely be a candidate for 2014. I don't ever remember him frequenting the WBF last year, so the addition has been felt. @Vic


----------

